# Canon Selphy?



## laam999 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking at getting a tand along photo printer to print some of my pics off, I was wondering if anyone had used either the:

Canon Selphy CP760
Canon Selphy ES1
Canon Selphy ES20

I'm just wondering what the quality is like, I only want to print 6x4 (15x10cm) and was just wondering if anyof you guys have any experiance with any of them.

Thanks

-laam-


----------

